# Micifuz o Misifuz



## Lobhito

Saludos amigos, tengo una duda con esta palabra; ya que al parecer no existe en la RAE; y he visto usar ambas palabras en diferentes escritos:* Micifuz *y* Misifuz; *quisera saber si esta palabra solo se usaria para felinos pequeños y cual seria el origen de este vocablo.
Desde ya mil gracias...


----------



## 0scar

Lo usan los niños pequeños para gatos de cualquier tamaño.
Em el RAE figuran michino/a y micho.


----------



## Calambur

El Moliner _nuevo_ dice:


> *micifuz *(de «Micifuz», nombre de *gato usado en una fábula) m. Gato.


Y el _viejo_ (que es el auténtico), dice:
*Micifuz.*
Nombre propio de gato, usado en una fábula, que se emplea a veces como genérico.


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> *Micifuz.*
> Nombre propio de gato, usado en una fábula, que se emplea a veces como genérico.


Qué interesante, por donde yo conozco, y con permiso del moderador, este nombre ha derivado en *Misifú*.  
Quizá haya colaborado ese final en "fu", pues también se dice por allá "hacer fu como el gato". Y *fu *lo recoge el DRAE: 


> *fu**.*
> * 1.     * onomat. U. para imitar el bufido del gato.
> * 2.     * interj. U. para expresar desprecio.
> *hacer **~**, *o* hacer **~** como el gato.*
> * 1.     * locs. verbs. coloqs. Salir huyendo.
> *ni **~** ni fa.*
> * 1.     * expr. coloq. U. para indicar que algo es indiferente, que no es ni bueno ni malo.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

No sé si es la fábula "original", pero aquí dice "Mi*c*ifu*f*": Los gatos escrupulosos


----------



## Ynez

Yo también conozco la palabra "Misifú", Namarme, aunque no es algo escrito. Yo ni siquiera lo relacionaba con "gato", porque solo lo he oído en expresiones como (si apareces vestida en casa para salir a la calle, si te cruzas con alguien por la calle te puede saludar así):

_¿A dónde va Doña Misifú?_

Una expresión coloquial de broma que le dirías a alguien de la familia, amigas, etc.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Ynez said:


> Yo también conozco la palabra "Misifú", Namarme, aunque no es algo escrito. Yo ni siquiera lo relacionaba con "gato", porque solo lo he oído en expresiones como (si apareces vestida en casa para salir a la calle, si te cruzas con alguien por la calle te puede saludar así):
> 
> _¿A dónde va Doña Misifú?_
> 
> Una expresión coloquial de broma que le dirías a alguien de la familia, amigas, etc.



También lo conozco como Misifú. Y sí, refiriéndose a un gato. 

Ynez, me ha hecho mucha gracia lo de Doña Misifú. Eso nos lo decía mi abuela y no lo había vuelto a oir. 

Un saludo


----------



## Namarne

Ynez said:


> _¿A dónde va Doña Misifú?_


Claro, es verdad, también lo había oído, al igual que "Doña Pitiflú" o "Doña Flor"...  
(Creo que voy a intentar recuperar esto de "Doña Misifú" en mi ámbito doméstico, ¡qué gran descubrimiento!)  
Por cierto, ¿no habría un equivalente masculino?


----------



## Ynez

Otras frases para practicar en casa, Namarme 

_¿Qué estará haciendo Doña Misifú?_

(Porque tarda mucho, o hay mucho silencio, cuando ella suele hacer ruido. Se dice en alto para que lo oiga.)

_Mira lo que dice ahora Doña Misifú, que se quiere ir de campamento con las amigas._

De varón no me resulta tan normal el uso, pero yo diría _Don Pimpón_.


----------



## Calambur

Haciendo un poco de memoria (que a veces llega tarde), los personajes de la _Gatomaquia_, de Lope de Vega, se llamaban Marramaquiz y Micifu*f* (y la bonita que pretendían seducir era Zapaquilda).


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Acá decimos _"michifú"_ o _"michifús"_


----------



## B.P.R.

Por aquí "Misifú" o simplemente "Misi"


----------



## Hidrocálida

Hola:
Aquí en el centro de México también he oido que dicen "Misifiús".
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
"Micifuz", por acá, y siempre se lo ha asociado al cuento de Perrault “El Gato con Botas”, no sé si por una antigua canción infantil, o porque la primera versión española del cuento se llamó “Micifuz el de las Botas”.
Me inclino a pensar que es por la canción.
Saludos.
_


----------



## brincola

Dice Samaniego en una de sus fábulas hablando de dos gatos (Micifuz y Zapirón):

.......
Micifuz y Zapirón se comieron un capón en un asador metido.

_y según recuerdo sigue así:_

Después de haberse lamido 
pensaron en consecuencia
si obrarían con prudencia
comiéndose el asador.
¿Lo comieron? ¡No señor! 
¡Era un caso de conciencia!


----------



## Lexinauta

Ya el Dicc. de Autoridades decía que '*miz, mizo ò miza*' es 'lo mismo que gato'. Por lo tanto, partiendo de esa definición, que actualmente figura en el DRAE desdoblada así:

*miz.*
*1.* interj. U. para llamar al gato (ǁ mamífero félido).
*2.* m. coloq. gato (ǁ mamífero félido).

*miza.*
(De _miz_).
*1.* f. coloq. gata (ǁ hembra del gato).

*mizo.*
(De _miz_).
*1.* m. coloq. gato (ǁ mamífero félido).

...sostengo que debe usarse la forma '*micifuz*'.

También se puede ensayar una etimología popular, a partir del americanismo 'misia' (tratamiento equivalente a señora) y 'fu' (bufido del gato), pero únicamente para las hembras de esa especie.


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> También se puede ensayar una etimología popular, a partir del americanismo 'misia' (tratamiento equivalente a señora) y 'fu' (bufido del gato), pero únicamente para las hembras de esa especie.


Para etimología popular (o de "filólogo en pantuflas") yo diría que *miz* (voz para llamar al gato) *y fu* (onomatopeya del bufido) *= micifú. *

Y si consideramos 





> *fufar. *1. intr. Dicho de un gato: Dar bufidos.


ya tenemos *micifuf*.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá yo he oído misifús.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

En España se usa también misino para gato, misina si es hembra. Nunca lo he visto escrito pero imagino que viene del miz de Lexinauta. Para hacer venir al gato se le dice "misi, misi, misi" mientras se frotan los dedos índice y corazón con el pulgar.

Un saludo


----------



## Ynez

Ishould haveknown said:


> En España se usa también misino para gato, misina si es hembra. Nunca lo he visto escrito pero imagino que viene del miz de Lexinauta. Para hacer venir al gato se le dice "misi, misi, misi" mientras se frotan los dedos índice y corazón con el pulgar.
> 
> Un saludo



Esas son las versiones de gato/a que conozco yo. Lo de frotar los dedos tampoco lo sabía...de todas maneras, los gatos hacen lo que les viene en gana.


----------



## Lobhito

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas y comentarios a mi pregunta que han entregado; de veras todas muy valiosas e interesantes, y al parecer ambas podrian usarse indistintamente por lo que he leido en sus aportes; por cierto sobre quien comentaba que a los gatos se les llamaba "misi, misi, misi, aca en Chile se les llama "cuchito, cuchito, cuchito"...


----------



## Calambur

Lobhito said:


> ...aca en Chile se les llama "cuchito, cuchito, cuchito"...


Esa no la sabía yo y jamás la hubiera sospechado. Es más, "cuchit*a*" le diría cariñosamente a mi _sobrino_ de cuatro patas, que es un can, si quisiera que se fuera a su lugar de descanso y dejara de embromar por un rato: "Sombra: andá a la cuchita" (es que mi _sobrino_ se llama Sombra).


----------



## Minguito

¡Interesante el tema! A nuestro gato los chicos le pusieron... "Michi", porque acá siempre escuchamos "Michifús", inclusive en algunas películas. Y aquí a los gatos se los llama, para acariciarlos o darles algo, gritándoles "mish, mish"...


----------



## Lexinauta

Lobhito said:


> ...acá en Chile se les llama "cuchito, cuchito, cuchito"...


En el DRAE encontré:

*cucho2.*
(De or. onomat.).
*1.* interj. Chile U. para llamar al gato. U. m. en dim.
*2.* m. Chile. gato (ǁ mamífero félido).

hacerse alguien el ~.

fr. Chile. Hacerse el inocente, el desentendido. _(¡Oh, al revés de lo que uno esperaría!)_
 
 
Siguiendo con mi especialidad, la ‘filología en pantuflas’ –al decir de una forera ‘de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme’- la palabra ‘cucho’ parecería estar relacionada con el mundo perruno y no con los gatos (cf. DRAE: ‘cucha’, yacija del perro; ‘cuz’ y ‘gozc’ voces para llamarlo; ‘cuzco’y ‘gozque’, perro pequeño; ‘chucho/a’, perro/a; el it. ‘cucciolo’, cachorro, entre otras).
 
En la entrada MIZ, registrada en Aut., aparece la referencia ‘Inc. Garcil. Coment. Part. I. lib. 9. cap. 20. Tampoco había gatos de los caséros antes de los Españoles; ahora los ahi, y los indios los llaman Micitu, porque oyeron decir a los Españoles Miz,miz quando los llamaban’.
Una variante de esta forma americana aparece en el Voc. quichua de G. Holguín, que recoge ‘mici’ o ‘micito’, gato.
Otro vocabulario quichua señala ‘mishi’.

Otra variante es ‘mizto’ (Molina, Voc. Mex.).

Por último, para qué llamar al gato, si sólo viene cuando quiere…


----------



## Pilarcita

Pues  mi abuela (de los Altos de Jalisco) los llamaban miches o michitos y para llamarlos decía: chito, chito


----------



## ManPaisa

Por estos lados, _*michín*_ y _*micifuz*_ para referirse a los gatos.

_*Micifú *_lo dirían quienes se comen las eses finales.


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> –al decir de una forera ‘de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme’-


Eso de que me aludan con una cita célebre es un honor que no esperaba ni merezco.


Pilarcita said:


> Pues mi abuela (de los Altos de Jalisco) los llamaban miches o michitos y para llamarlos decía: chito, chito


No sé qué entenderán los gatos, pero por aquí, "chito, chito" es algo así como "calladita la boca".


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> ... por aquí, "chito, chito" es algo así como "calladita la boca".


Igual aquí.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Yo he oído _misifús_. Cómo se escribirá "correctamente", ni idea.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Calambur said:


> Eso de que me aludan con una cita célebre es un honor que no esperaba ni merezco.
> 
> No sé qué entenderán los gatos, pero por aquí, "chito, chito" es algo así como "calladita la boca".



Es que los de ésta área (región de los Altos, Jalisco) no pronunciamos exactamente  "chito, chito" decimos algo así como: *chtcht*, la ch suena más o menos como la pronunciación argentina de Y (sh).
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Otra que también significa gato: minino.

Una amiga de Chiapas le llamaba michos a los gatos.


----------



## Captain Lars

"Mísifuz" llegaba a Alemania, con el acento en la primera sílaba.

Es la verdad, quería abrir un tema nuevo cuando el moderador me dirigió por aquí.

El sabado vi en la tele un programa alemán en el que decían:



> "Mísifuz [Missifuss], así se llaman a los gatos en España.


Una campesina bávara lo decía a su gato. Nunca jamás he oído ese nombre para un gato acá en Alemania. Normalmente, se dice "Mieze".

Pero bueno, me gusta misifuz.


----------



## Forero

No estoy seguro de esta etimología, pero me tiene sentido porque así se usa el equivalente en inglés:
_
Micifús_ < _Miezefuß_ (= "pata de gata") = "ir furtivamente" (así como pisa una gata).


----------



## Jellby

"Misi" o "misino" también son nombres típicos de gatos o formas de referirse a ellos.


----------



## Captain Lars

Forero said:


> No estoy seguro de esta etimología, pero me tiene sentido porque así se usa el equivalente en inglés:
> 
> _Micifús_ < _Miezefuß_ (= "pata de gata") = "ir furtivamente" (así como pisa una gata).


Miezefuß es alemán. ¿Se dice en inglés?


----------



## Forero

No tal y como lo escribí. En inglés decimos _pussyfoot_ (_pussy_ = "gatito" o "gata", _foot_ = "pie" o "pata").


----------



## TutiMM

Lobhito said:


> Saludos amigos, tengo una duda con esta palabra; ya que al parecer no existe en la RAE; y he visto usar ambas palabras en diferentes escritos:* Micifuz *y* Misifuz; *quisera saber si esta palabra solo se usaria para felinos pequeños y cual seria el origen de este vocablo.
> Desde ya mil gracias...


.
Saludos, en este enlace puedes ver la foto del cómo está publicado el libro "Micifuz y Zapirón".
Librerías El Sótano


----------



## nelliot53

Hilo muy interesante.  Por acá llamo a mi gato/a *Michu*, Michin, Michito.  Tambien he escuchado *Misu* o Miso, pero casi siempre terminando en u.

Lo de *Misifú* lo usamos para una dama bien emperifollada y orgullosa, para no usar el nombre propio.


----------



## joldtj

Lobhito said:


> Saludos amigos, tengo una duda con esta palabra; ya que al parecer no existe en la RAE; y he visto usar ambas palabras en diferentes escritos:* Micifuz *y* Misifuz; *quisera saber si esta palabra solo se usaria para felinos pequeños y cual seria el origen de este vocablo.
> Desde ya mil gracias...


bueno... La palabra es "Micifuz". Y más que todo proviene del poema épico y burlesco:La Gatomaquia, de Lope de Vega, en donde un gato de nombre Micifuz, se enamora de una gatita llamada Zapaquilda, búscalo y léelo, es bueno.


----------



## flljob

joldtj said:


> bueno... La palabra es "Micifuz". Y más que todo proviene del poema épico y burlesco:La Gatomaquia, de Lope de Vega, en donde un gato de nombre Micifuz, se enamora de una gatita llamada Zapaquilda, búscalo y léelo, es bueno.


Como ya lo dijo Calambur, el personajede Lope de Vega se llama Micifuf.

Saludos


----------



## Rosily

Lobhito said:


> Saludos amigos, tengo una duda con esta palabra; ya que al parecer no existe en la RAE; y he visto usar ambas palabras en diferentes escritos:* Micifuz *y* Misifuz; *quisera saber si esta palabra solo se usaria para felinos pequeños y cual seria el origen de este vocablo.
> Desde ya mil gracias...



El nombre original (Micifuf) ya lo utiliza Lope de Vega en su "Gatomaquia" que narra en verso la contienda amorosa de Micifuf y Zarramaquiz por la hermosa Zapaquilda. Posteriormente lo emplea Félix María de Samaniego en "Los gatos escrupulosos" - micifuz - Wikcionario, el diccionario libre.


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> "Micifuz", por acá, y siempre se lo ha asociado al cuento de Perrault “El Gato con Botas”, no sé si por una antigua canción infantil, o porque la primera versión española del cuento se llamó “Micifuz el de las Botas”.
> Me inclino a pensar que es por la canción.
> Saludos.



Concuerdo plenamente con nuestro querido Vampiro. El nombre "Micifuz" estuvo muy relacionado con los gatos debido a la canción de la gatita Carlota, de la que su novio era el Gato con Botas.

El estribillo decía:

_Micifuz, Micifuz, por tu amor yo estoy cucú. _

Digo "estuvo relacionado" porque -lamentablemente, encuentro yo- esa generación de canciones infantiles ha dado paso a nueva oleada de tonadas... como "Baby shark", que -debo reconocer- es muy pegajosa. 



Calambur said:


> Esa no la sabía yo y jamás la hubiera sospechado. Es más, "cuchit*a*" le diría cariñosamente a mi _sobrino_ de cuatro patas, que es un can, si quisiera que se fuera a su lugar de descanso y dejara de embromar por un rato: "Sombra: andá a la cuchita" (es que mi _sobrino_ se llama Sombra).



Llego muchos años atrasado a complementar esto, pero claro, querida Calambur: en Chile se estila llamar a los gatos inclinándose hacia adelante, frotando las puntas de los dedos índice y medio con el pulgar y diciendo "cuchito, cuchito, cuchito"... pero no es vocalizando la palabra como tal, sino casi únicamente arrastrando las consonantes; es un sonido como "*kcht, kcht, kcht*". 



Lexinauta said:


> En el DRAE encontré:
> 
> *cucho2.*
> (De or. onomat.).
> *1.* interj. Chile U. para llamar al gato. U. m. en dim.
> *2.* m. Chile. gato (ǁ mamífero félido).
> 
> hacerse alguien el ~.
> 
> fr. Chile. Hacerse el inocente, el desentendido. _(¡Oh, al revés de lo que uno esperaría!)_
> Siguiendo con mi especialidad, la ‘filología en pantuflas’ –al decir de una forera ‘de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme’- la palabra ‘cucho’ parecería estar relacionada con el mundo perruno y no con los gatos (cf. DRAE: ‘cucha’, yacija del perro; ‘cuz’ y ‘gozc’ voces para llamarlo; ‘cuzco’y ‘gozque’, perro pequeño; ‘chucho/a’, perro/a; el it. ‘cucciolo’, cachorro, entre otras).
> 
> En la entrada MIZ, registrada en Aut., aparece la referencia ‘Inc. Garcil. Coment. Part. I. lib. 9. cap. 20. Tampoco había gatos de los caséros antes de los Españoles; ahora los ahi, y los indios los llaman Micitu, porque oyeron decir a los Españoles Miz,miz quando los llamaban’.
> Una variante de esta forma americana aparece en el Voc. quichua de G. Holguín, que recoge ‘mici’ o ‘micito’, gato.
> Otro vocabulario quichua señala ‘mishi’.
> 
> Otra variante es ‘mizto’ (Molina, Voc. Mex.).
> 
> Por último, para qué llamar al gato, si sólo viene cuando quiere…



Es la más pura verdad la que expresaba Lexinauta en esos años: los cuchines vienen cuando quieren, así que tener un sistema para llamarlos es fútil. 

Quedé extrañado por la definición del DLE, que parece indicar que sólo en  Chile a los gatos se les dice "cucho". ¿Es así? No creo, ¿no? Porque, por ejemplo, en el dibujo animado "Don Gato" hay un personaje con ese nombre, y que yo sepa, no fue doblada al español en Chile.

Con respecto a la expresión "_hacerse el cucho_", ¡por supuesto! Acá se les dice así a las personas cuando se hacen los desentendidos de un tema; algo muy felino si nos ponemos a pensar en esas usuales expresiones de desprecio o desinterés que muestran esos peluditos cuando uno quiere hacerles partícipes de algo o les llama la atención por alguna barrabasada que han hecho.


----------

